# Aeropress



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been playing with the French press for a few month and may buy an aeropress. The only thing making me think twice is that I like long drinks, I make about 500ml in the French press and pop it in a thermos and take it out with me when I have a cigar. Now the thing with the aeropress is you can only make about 200 ml at a time.

Is is there any way of making a longer drink with the aeropress?

Thanks,

James


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You can either make a concentrate with ~30g of grinds & dilute the brew up to normal strength (this is described in the boxed instructions). Or, you could experiment with continually adding water to a big, coarse dosed, non-inverted brew?

But really, to make 400g plus in one go, something like the Clever Dripper would do it?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I've just bought one, only £20. I'm thinking of just making one at double strength. Then diluting it.

Say I'd usually use 7g per 100ml so 14g for 200ml I'm the a repress

Could I use say 28g for 200ml, pour it and then add a further 200ml making 28g in 400ml?

Or or would that not be quite the same as not all the water has been brewed with the coffee?

Sorry for any silly questions,

James


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Ooh here's an idea. How about making a French press as normal, then just filtering it again through the aeropress,that way you get the best of the aeropress (the filter) and can use a finer grind on the French press so get more from the coffee without getting lots of sediment because of the aeropress filter.

May have to try that


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

James811 said:


> Ooh here's an idea. How about making a French press as normal, then just filtering it again through the aeropress,that way you get the best of the aeropress (the filter) and can use a finer grind on the French press so get more from the coffee without getting lots of sediment because of the aeropress filter.
> 
> May have to try that


Not sure that would work as I think you will find the coffee grinds are what actually do the filtering, and by the time you have done all that of passing it through the aero press why not do Two aeropress and dilute that extraction to taste? Or buy a chemex LOL


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Yea I'm thinking of just doing 2 aeropress Richard, you'll have to pop over and have a go on it (I'm back on Thursday)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

James811 said:


> I've just bought one, only £20.


That's a good price James. Where did you pick it up from?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

eBay, shipping was £1.89 for second class. I upgraded to first class for £2.90

So I'll have it when I'm home Thursday you see


----------

